# Water from the solenoid valve outlet after pulling a shot - is this normal?



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all, I have not fixed the dripping water tap yet (see my other post if that interests you), but I just noticed another issue which has shown itself in my Cherub - I hope I have not bought a dud!

After I pull a shot I get some water out of the solenoid outlet into the (rather shallow) drip tray. Is this normal? Even without the porta-filter in place I get the same thing. I have back- flushed regularly with just water and have used some cleaning agent (purly-caff) yesterday after 4 weeks or so of use. I thought if something was not working properly in the solenoid valve, cycling it 10 times or so during the back-flushing process might sort it, but not so...

Also, I the steam wand has developed a leak, but only when in use. Its coming from the ball joint area and running along the tube.

I guess I will call Fracino on Monday again but any pre-advise appreciated so I know what to ask for.

Seems to still be making great shots though









Cheers!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the whole purpose of the solenoid - to give you a nice dry puck after making an espresso by sucking out the water above the puck.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Got you, thats great news then. Thank you very much for that and apologies for the Noob type question. I had not noticed it before now, but it makes perfect sense. Interestingly my pucks have been on the wet side recently and I have not changed anything.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If your pucks are wet then dry increasing the dose. What are your current brewing parameters? (dry weight of g in the basket, volume of liquid in ml out)


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Exactly what my cherub does nothing to worry about, as Glenn says you'll still need the right dose to get a nice dry puck to knock out.

By now I generally know if my 'spro is gonna be a good one by the timing and the puck afterwards. Along with other things like watching the extraction through the bottomless pf


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot all.

Glen, dry weight in basket is 18 grams in the standard Fracino double basket. 50 ml out in 30 seconds total from pump actuation. 8 to 10 seconds before anything is seen from the spouts. I tried 19g but it was too slow.

Cheers.


----------

